# Water Line Saddle CC NPT



## IHI55j (Jan 16, 2009)

I have a question on ductile iron water saddles i have tapped water lines before but not everyday and i am confused on the different between CC and NPT and help would be great


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

CC thread has a steeper taper than NPT. Most jusrisdictions will require that you use the CC thread.


----------



## IHI55j (Jan 16, 2009)

thank you for your help so the corps will have to have CC thread right


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

some corps have CC thread, some nave NPT. it all depends what your engineer, water district, or you have specified.


----------

